# Edging Irrigation Valve Boxes



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey guys it's my first year with an irrigation system and I'm wondering what people do to keep grass growing around valve boxes nice and neat. Edge by hand? String trimmer?

Also I've got my sewer vent and water valve in my street strip that are slightly below the soil level. Grass and dirt eventually cover these completely. Should I just keep on top of maintaining these or put something like a sprinkler valve box around it to raise it up a bit?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I let the grass grow over it and just remember where it is. 

The pros around here use a string trimmer with a long piece of string on the head.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

All but one of my irrigation boxes (the one next to the meter) are in mulched beds, which is nice. I do have have some NDS popup emitters for my gutter downspouts that are flush with the ground. I whittle around those with my Maruyama Landscape Blade. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have used a string trimmer and a landscape blade to trim around my water meters. I just do it every so often when I see the bermuda encroaching on it.









I have on valve box in the lawn, it's my master valve for the whole system and a use a pair of grass shears to keep it trimmed up and nice looking. It sits a little lower than I would like but I haven't decided on what I am going to do it about it yet as it isn't a top priority for me.


----------

